# Cancelling "THE SAMPLER"



## lindaswain

Does anyone have pages 2 and 3 of THE SAMPLER MULTISTATE MEMBERSHIP AGREEMENT?

On pg. 1 of the agreement, it says "You, the buyer, may cancel this transaction at any time prior to midnight of the third business day after the date of this transaction. See the attached notice of cancellation form for an explanation of this right."

Only we left the building without pages 2 and 3.

:-(


----------



## lindaswain

Good news! 

The day after I asked if anyone had the paperwork needed to cancel "The Sampler" membership agreement, I drove up Scottsdale Villa Mirage where I was able to speak to the gentleman who sold it to us, he gave me the cancellation papers and explained the procedure. I filled out the papers and sent them by overnight mail to Diamond Resorts in Las Vegas. 

Yesterday, I called the credit card company to confirm our payment had been refunded.

My husband and I should know better than to attend a homeowner update meeting...they always end up encouraging you to spend more money to upgrade. No matter what you do, you tend to feel you've made a mistake.

BY the way, it is hard to understand what you are getting when you buy "the sampler." It is the last thing offered to clients who have turned down whatever they were being encouraged to buy...in our case, 2500 more points to get to the "silver" level...priced at  $9K I think. If you want time to think about it, you are told you can lock in that "price" by buying "the sampler." If you later decide to buy the points and you haven't booked anything using "the sampler," you can roll "the sampler" points into your regular points account, then those points can be used at any Diamond Resort, not just the ones listed in "the sampler," or you can trade on II. If you don't buy the extra points, then "the sampler" pool of resorts is what you see in the paperwork. Very complicated, I may not be 100 percent correct here!


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you were able to cancel in time and get a refund!


----------



## sssung

So glad you're able to cancel.    I wished I spent more time here learning from all the veterans....diamond misled us into buying a sampler in Hawaii and there are no cancellations if you purchase sampler in Hawaii.


----------



## JS_7

Hi all,

Hoping I could get some advice on this topic. Specifically, was wondering what information I would need to include in the "written notice" in order to successfully cancel (I'm currently within my cancellation period), and also what format to use (typed and signed, handwritten, etc.) Anyone who has had success (Lindaswain?), would appreciate your input. 

Thanks.


----------

